# Laid in America - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81577[/img] 
*Title: Laid in America* 

*Movie:* :1star:
*Video:* :3stars:
*Audio:* :3stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*50




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81585[/img]*Summary*
Ok, I think I really need some brain bleach. I wonder if I pour some regular Clorox into my ears and eye sockets it would somehow leak back to my brain and erase the memory of ever having seen “Laid in America”? I begged my wife to stay and support me as I finished reviewing the film, as I didn’t think I could actually make it through, but for some reason she wanted to get to work as fast as possible (and she doesn’t even really like her job that much), leaving me alone to cry into my pillow and think happy thoughts throughout the 86 minutes of sheer video torture. 

“Laid in America” is your basic teenage sex comedy. Much like “American Pie” and its ilk, the movie revolves around a couple of “loser” virgins who want to finally get some action on their last day of high school. This time Jack (Caspar Lee) and Duncan (Olajide Olatunji), a pair of foreign exchange students who have just finished their time in America and want to get frisky at least ONCE before they go back to their homes in South Africa and Britain. So guess what that means. It means plenty of hijinks and insanity in order to get to the biggest after school party of the year and finally get some!

Of course it’s not as easy as all that. Duncan and Jack are considered outside losers to the big bad jocks of the campus, and the only way to get into Tucker’s party is to bring a pair of hot chicks with them to appease their host. So off the boys go to try and get a blind date with some hot girls and hopefully persuade them to come back to the party with them so that they can gain entrance. Along the way they get kidnapped by a Korean wannabe gangster (played by Bobby Lee of MADTv) and his coked out girlfriend, make their way to sex dungeon with midgets and drugged out girls and men in beaver costumes, and of course finally get their way into the party so they can hook up with the girls of their dreams.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81593[/img]“Laid in America” is advertised as being “the perfect mix of sex, stupidity, and fun for its millennial audience”. All I can say is that if this is what millennial audiences want then we should burn the entire generation with purifying fire and holy water! I have never been so mentally insulted in my life and am in total shock and awe at what I just saw on screen. It was nothing overly gross and offensive. We’ve seen a lot worse with films like “American Pie”, but I have never experienced a level of stupidity and blatant racist stereotyping and wannabe “dope” language in my life. Supposedly the two main stars are Youtube sensations (which alone should make you just cringe in your seats, as the term “youtube sensation” is synonymous with viral popularity for doing nothing), and you can tell that the tumblr, 4chan type of influence is heavy on these guys. Moronic humor and teenage dialog that went out in the 90’s is prevalent and the movie acts as more of a music video and youtube clip more than an actual film.

Then of course there is the blatant racism with Bobby Lee playing a horrifically clichéd “chopsticks in the mouth” style Korean badguy who slings out stereotypical mumbo jumbo left and right. There are very few times that I want to erase a memory from my head, and even when I don’t like a film I usually try to put myself in the place of the audience who WILL like it. However, “Laid in America” is probably one of the worst attempts at film making that I’ve ever seen in my life. Ewe Boll would be proud knowing that he eclipsed these two in making a decent film, and even Ed Wood may have to dust his knuckles just a tad. 





*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA




*Video* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81601[/img]The 2.40:1 AVC encoded transfer for “Laid in America” is simply a passable transfer. Shot on the cheap and put onto Blu-ray with little effort, it just looks like it was shot in a day or so. Colors are merely adequate, with enough pop and saturation to make it look fairly normal, and the fine detailing is kind of “meh”. There is smearing and poor looking background details, and even the foreground is rather Blaise, with minimal amounts of detail present. Black levels are ok, but look a bit washed out and suffer from banding and aliasing here and there. Overall it’s a decent enough and passable image, but really nothing more.










*Audio* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81609[/img]The audio fares about the same as the video, being fairly simplistic and mild mannered in nature. The mix is nothing to write home about and really is a fairly simplistic design. Front heavy and fairly mushy in auditory detail, it thrives on simple dialog and the occasional uptick in activity with some electronic music here and there. Surrounds barely get used at all and even when they do it’s more for just a flicker of activity before the front three speakers take over once more. Imaging is very constrained and boxy, and the dialog is stuck right in the center where most of the action happens. Simple, basic, and no-frills, the 5.1 track is really more of a 3.1 track, and a very basic 3.1 one at that.







*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=81617[/img]
• The Making of 'Laid in America' (58:24)










*Overall:* :2.5stars:

Offering nonstop laughs that will bowl you over and delivering on none of them. I can honestly say that “Laid in America” is a complete and utter failure on both a technical front (the Blu-ray’s audio and video are very very mediocre) AND a storytelling front. Supposedly this was a movie made BY millennials FOR millennials, but judging from the reactions to other people online as well as my own, I sincerely hope this does not encompass the tastes and humor of the millennial generation or we are in for a very bleak future. Not only do I recommend skipping the film, but if you see anyone ever suggesting that this be watched by anyone in your friends or family circles, to just immediately take a flame thrower to the disc in question. 



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Olajide Olatunji, Caspar Lee, Bobby Lee
Directed by: Sam Milman, Peter Vass
Written by: Sam Milman, Peter Vass
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: NR
Runtime: 86 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: October 4th 2016




*Buy Laid In America On Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Don't even touch it​*








More about Mike


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Mike. The film title is a turnoff to begin with.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

haha, yeah this was a title that just showed up. I wasn't expecting much, but ended up wanting to flush my brain out with strong chemicals afterwards


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> haha, yeah this was a title that just showed up. I wasn't expecting much, but ended up wanting to flush my brain out with strong chemicals afterwards


Lol, that bad huh

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Lol, that bad huh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


how many films have you seen me rate with a 1/5 rating ??? (even 1.5/5's are rare)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> how many films have you seen me rate with a 1/5 rating ??? (even 1.5/5's are rare)


I know. The minute I saw the 1/5 rating I was like yup I knew this film wouldn't go far. I saw the title at Redbox and said next.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I know. The minute I saw the 1/5 rating I was like yup I knew this film wouldn't go far. I saw the title at Redbox and said next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


you were not wrong


----------

